# Pittwater Sunday arvo, 8/7/07



## Furion (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi All,

Thinking of cruising the moored boats on Sunday from 2pm onwards between McCarrs Creek and Bayview.

Anyone Keen ? 8)

FrogMan
P13 (modified)


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Welcome Frogman.

This weekend's out for me but I could be tempted another time


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Welcome Frogman,

I might be interested if Saturday doesn't happen for me. Been keen to work that area for a while, are you flexible with the time because the weather could be nasty...


----------



## Furion (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeah,

Anytime is ok, Sunday, preferrably on the run up tide.

FrogMan


----------

